# Huge Volcanic Eruption in the W. Pacific



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Will this effect our winter and even summer weather?

https://www.woodtv.com/weather/bill...in-the-w-pacific-with-tsunami-and-earthquake/

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482229220415721475

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482247524123615236

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482218193619865600


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

es


----------



## f150skidoo (Dec 14, 2014)

Doubt it was big enough to change global weather patterns.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

f150skidoo said:


> Doubt it was big enough to change global weather patterns.


Look at from this point of view








Then think climate change


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Its kinda wierd that people video the tsunami coming ashore from their resorts after the 2004 Boxing day earthquake and tsunami killed almost 230,000 people.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> Its kinda wierd that people video the tsunami coming ashore from their resorts after the 2004 Boxing day earthquake and tsunami killed almost 230,000 people.


I was thinking stupid...but whatever works.


----------



## f150skidoo (Dec 14, 2014)

Hydromaster said:


> Look at from this point of view
> View attachment 230761
> 
> Then think climate change


Definitely interesting, I meant I don't think this eruption is big enough to really effect global weather like Mt Tambora eruption did in 1815 causing the year without summer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

f150skidoo said:


> Definitely interesting, I meant I don't think this eruption is big enough to really effect global weather like Mt Tambora eruption did in 1815 causing the year without summer.


But they didn't have near the reporting or measuring instruments that we do now...so how do we know?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Reporting is great, just sometimes a little premature, 11 years still waiting for that big one.
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-15995845


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I heard theres a supervolcanoe under Yosemite so I took it off the list of places I havent been to yet...

Its a big list....


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mr.Markus said:


> I heard theres a supervolcanoe under Yosemite so I took it off the list of places I havent been to yet...
> 
> Its a big list....


Oh, cool, did you snap any cool pictures when you went?…


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mr.Markus said:


> I heard theres a supervolcanoe under Yosemite so I took it off the list of places I havent been to yet...
> 
> Its a big list....


I haven't heard about the one under Yosemite,,,Yellowstone is a super volcano.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

No, i get all my pictures from the inteweb Pay attention!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Hydromaster said:


> I haven't heard about the one under Yosemite,,,Yellowstone is a super volcano.


Tomato tomato..

Thats 2 off the list in 1 morning..Im beat!


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

A, ha


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)




----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482605906659622914


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Acid rain


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> Acid rain


We should stop it...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> Acid rain


Don't drink the brown rain...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> We should stop it...


Why do you hate rain?


----------

